# Picture of New Baby Plus Pic of our PET FALLOW DEER



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's our baby girl born last week.  The other cutie is our grandson!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2013)

oh my... what cuteness!  Don't they just make ya smile! (Grandkids too! LOL)

You have Nigies right? What is in the background? 
You should make that little doeling your avatar!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 8, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> oh my... what cuteness!  Don't they just make ya smile! (Grandkids too! LOL)
> 
> You have Nigies right? What is in the background?
> You should make that little doeling your avatar!


 That is our pet fallow deer, Callie in the background.  We have pygmies with a few mixes thrown in for good measure.  This little doeling's mom was bred when we bought her.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow, you can have deer as pets? 

Raising grandchildren up in a farming environment is so wonderful, he looks like he is enjoying the little doeling too!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 8, 2013)

We have a few deer, but only 1 is our pet.  We bottle raised her.


----------



## elevan (Nov 8, 2013)

So adorable!  Both the kid and the grandkid.

And yes, you definitely should make that kid your avatar.

I'd love to see pictures of your deer too.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Def. want to see the deer pics


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 8, 2013)

How cute!!!!  The both of them!!!!  
Congrats on the new baby girl, whats her name?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice goat and your grandson is a cutie also.


----------



## chicken pickin (Nov 9, 2013)

She is super cute. That's a great picture! She reminds me a lot of my doeling Luna.  Lets us know when you have a name for her. And Im with everyone else, Id love to see some deer pics.


----------



## Missy (Nov 9, 2013)

What cuties! Both of them


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 9, 2013)

Got the Avatar pic up, but when I try to download the pic of the deer, it says it is too big for the server.  I'll try again later.   Thanks everyone


Southern by choice said:


> Wow, you can have deer as pets?
> 
> Raising grandchildren up in a farming environment is so wonderful, he looks like he is enjoying the little doeling too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

Now that is CUTE! 

Try resizing your pic first.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is a picture of our fallow deer.  Callie is our pet


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

Very cool! I did put my cursor over the pic and it made a real nice full size pic... you can really see just how pretty they are. Really neat to see the goats and the deer together!
  Love the little one with all the spots! I am jealous of the green grass. So I know your thread is about your new little baby doeling but I think we are all fascinated by the deer.  So how do you take care of them? Anything special?

We have a Callie too! She is the anatolian in my avatar. 

BTW- glad you got the pic up!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 9, 2013)

No special care at all.  They eat the same things the goats do.  They all share the same pasture.  We got Callie when she was a tiny baby.  We kept her in the house (wearing diapers) for several weeks.  Moved her into the back yard for another 2 months, then into the pasture.  That was 6 years ago. We don't have the tall fences, but they've never even tried to jump out. We ended up getting another 3 fallow doe as company for her, but gave two of them away to some friends.  They now have a fallow buck that we are going to take Callie to for a "visit" She is the sweetest thing ever, loves everyone, loves pulling on shoe laces to untie your shoes, & taking things out of your pocket.  The neighbors bring over melons, carrots, etc. for her. *She is the hit of the neighborhood*! Here is Texas, you can keep Fallows, no permit needed of any kind.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

How cool is that!
Excuse my ignorance, are Fallows a type of deer? where are they originally from?


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 9, 2013)

Fallow is the type of deer and they are originally from Europe.  The bucks are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I wish we could have those in Oregon. I'm not sure but I think they are not allowing exotics in my state anymore.


----------



## elevan (Nov 9, 2013)

She's beautiful.  I'm off to go find a pic of a fallow buck....


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## meme (Nov 9, 2013)

Adorable baby and deer! I looked up a pic of a buck, and they are very pretty.  Are you worried about the deer spreading diseases and parasites?


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 10, 2013)

Honestly, I've never thought about that.  Guess I better start doing some research on that. So far, in the 6 years we've had the deer, they've never left our place.  Guess I've been lucky, but so far the only health issues I've had was a case of pink eye.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Nov 13, 2013)

LoneOakGoats said:


> No special care at all.  They eat the same things the goats do.  They all share the same pasture.  We got Callie when she was a tiny baby.  We kept her in the house (wearing diapers) for several weeks.  Moved her into the back yard for another 2 months, then into the pasture.  That was 6 years ago. We don't have the tall fences, but they've never even tried to jump out. We ended up getting another 3 fallow doe as company for her, but gave two of them away to some friends.  They now have a fallow buck that we are going to take Callie to for a "visit" She is the sweetest thing ever, loves everyone, loves pulling on shoe laces to untie your shoes, & taking things out of your pocket.  The neighbors bring over melons, carrots, etc. for her. *She is the hit of the neighborhood*! Here is Texas, you can keep Fallows, no permit needed of any kind.



Wow, really?  That is so neat!!    With the exception of wildlife rescues, I've not heard of people keeping a deer before. Well, other than the time when I was very young and we went to a tree farm that had a small herd of deer that we could feed.  So, does that mean you can just purchase a fallow deer from whoever has one for sale...or do they sell them? 

Thanks for sharing and your baby goat is just adorable! Love how little the minis are when born.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, occasionally you can find them for sale.  I've found several people that have them.


----------

